#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Instalaçao Ubuntu Server (Problema acesso rede/internet)

## ms2222

Tenho que instalar o Ubuntu server (6.06 ou superior) num PC para posteriormente instalar um conjunto de aplicaçoes de monitorização de rede.
O meu problema é que aquando a instalação na parte de configuração DHCP aparece a mensagem:
"A sua rede provavelmente não utiliza o protocolo DHCP. Em alternativa, o servidor de DHCP pode ser lento ou algum hardware de rede não está a funcionar convenientemente".
Já tentei configurar a rede manualmente na instalação mas tb não funcionou.Nao conseguindo assim aceder a net. A rede é uma rede windows e tem um proxy. Para piorar a situaçao o ubuntu server nao apresenta interface grafico apos instalado. Se alguem me pudesse ajudar explicando de forma simples o que posso fazer, uma vez que sou iniciante em linux e redes, agradecia muito. Poderá ser problemas de hardware?
Obrigado

----------


## caiocc12

uma vez que vc é iniciante em linux e redes, recomendo baixar a versao mais nova (8.10) do ubuntu desktop, e nao a versao server. assim vc pode ir aprendendo aos poucos a pegar o jeito do sistema.

mas caso vc seja macho e queira se aventurar na linha de comando logo de cara, vamos lá (rs)

pelo que parece o servidor DHCP nao respondeu o requerimento de IP a tempo, ou todos os endereços ja estao ocupados (faça uma averiguacao no servidor windows.)

para verificar a causa do erro, recomendo dar os seguintes comandos no terminal (sem as aspas):
o "sudo" aqui é um prefixo que vc adiciona a comandos que necessitam de privilégios administrativos. 

"sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop"
este comando desativa o gerenciamento de rede automático do ubuntu. vamos fazer a configuracao no braço.

"sudo dhclient eth0"
aqui estou assumindo que só há uma placa de rede no PC, no caso ela será a eth0. 
este comando tenta pegar um endereço do servidor DHCP, e mostra mensagens sobre o progresso. assim poderemos determinar a causa do erro.

caso não dê certo..
"sudo ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
substitua xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx por um IP que seja valido na sua rede (mas um que nao esteja sendo usado!) este comando é pra configurar o IP manualmente. configurado o IP, tente pingar ("ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx") outro pc na rede local. se funcionar, entao o problema está no servidor DHCP . 
para configurar o gateway padrao (para ter internet, por exemplo) o comando é "sudo route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx").

----------


## ms2222

Obrigado pela dica, ja tenho um ponto de partida.
E em relação ao proxy será necessário coloca-lo em algum local. Como devo fazer?
Li algures também algo relacionado com os servidores DNS numa fase inicial é também importante configurar ou pode ser feito posteriormente?
Obrigado

----------


## caiocc12

"E em relação ao proxy será necessário coloca-lo em algum local. Como devo fazer?"

nunca mexi com configuração de proxy na linha de comando, mas uma pesquisa rápida no Oráculo (google) me informou que o comando é este:
"export http_proxy="http://<endereço-do-seu-proxy>:<porta>"
esta configuracao irá se perder quando vc reiniciar o computador (ou o shell) entao recomendo adicionar ele no arquivo ~/.bashrc, use o comando:
"nano ~/.bashrc"
este comando abre um editor bem simples de texto. coloque a linha "export http_proxy="http://<endereço-do-seu-proxy>:<porta>" no final do arquivo, aperte CTRL+X para sair, ele perguntará se vc quer salvar, tecle S para confirmar. 
essa configuracao apenas altera uma variavel no shell, ou seja, acredito que ela só afete os programas que iniciam manualmente.. deve ter alguma configuraçao global em algum arquivo de configuracao, mas sinceramente, eu nao sei.

"Li algures também algo relacionado com os servidores DNS numa fase inicial é também importante configurar ou pode ser feito posteriormente?"
A configuracão de DNS é bem simples. Use o nano (como expliquei ai em cima) para abrir o arquivo /etc/resolv.conf:
"sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
nele vc coloca linhas por exemplo

nameserver 111.111.111.111
nameserver 222.222.222.222

onde 111.... e 222... sao seus servidores de dns.

lembrando que tem o tal gerenciamento de rede automatico que falei, ele pode sobrescrever suas configuracoes. logo, entao, o recomendavel e fazer as configuracoes nele. para isso, vc deve editar o arquivo /etc/network/interfaces , mas é um pouco mais complicado. aqui tem um pequeno exemplo pra te iniciar

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Co...ede-no-Debian/

vc pode, claro, procurar no google frases soltas como "configurar /etc/network/interfaces", que dá uma boa gama de resultados.

----------


## hungaro

Kra nao manjo muito, mas vou tentar ajudar
pra configurar o ip vc vai digitar la :
sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
"vi" ou qualquer outro editor de texto

vai abrir algo mais ou menos assim pra vc :

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp

vc vai alterar para :

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 172.23.0.2 # ( ou qualquer outro iP)
netmask 255.255.0.0 # ( e a maskara respectiva)
gateway 172.23.0.1 # ( que seria seu server proxy)


feito isso vc da um restart na placa de rede com o comando:

/etc/init.d/networking restart

agora quanto ao proxy para acessar a net o comando que o nosso amigo caiocc12 disse ta certo, mas c vc quiser deixar essas configuraçoes estaticas la pesquisa por "apt-get via proxy autenticado" vc vai ter que alterar um arquivo dentro de /etc/apt mais eu nao lembro qual e rsrsrs, o dns que ele falou tambem ta certinho

posta ai qq coisa

----------


## ms2222

Boas...
Executei os comandos para verificar a placa de rede e pelos vistos nao estava a ser detectada. Instalei entao a versao 8.10 do ubuntu server e o protocolo DHCP iniciou sem problemas e já consegui instalar o interface gráfico. Agradeço pelas dicas que me vão dar imenso jeito quando precisar aplicar um ip estatico ao meu servidor. Relativamente ao proxy bastou-me preencher nas opçoes do firefox o endereço do servidor e o porto e consegui aceder à internet.
Obrigado...

----------

